# Lyram's Book--Aelwynn  Recruiting a Leader



## Dice4Hire (May 4, 2011)

This will be the place for my new play-by-post, a level 6 adventure in my homebrew world of Aelwynn. See posts below for character creation and some background info. 

Premise: The Council of Nine in Durul keeps many relics of their triumph over the dragons, and one of them in Lyram's Book, which contains a copy of part of the contract between the aristocrats of Durul and the devils that converted them to tieflings. A valuable find. You ahve been infiltrated into Durul and are ready to meet the agent who got the book. Your job is to carry it back to    a journey of only a week. No problem right? Oh, right, the tieflings want to book back.  And they know it is gone.


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 4, 2011)

The Continent of Aelwynn

Country	Capital 	Vice	     Virtue  

Aquis	   Silverlyn	       Lust	   Generosity	
The people of Aquis are the fun-loving, scandalous part of society in Aelwynn. The towns scattered along the lake and near the ocean, they live lives of pleasure and inspiration. Full of artists, bards, and pleasure seekers of all kinds, their society is a dual one. On the surface it is a place for all to enjoy themselves, but in the darker corners, it can be a very dangerous place, and their underworld is second to none. Lust of power, wealth, or just flesh makes for a dark underside to this country. 

Amonti	Corden	Gluttony	Liberality	
Amonti is a country full of masochists. Constantly pushing themselves as far as each individual can go, contests are commonplace, and people behaving in odd or nearly suicidal ways is the norm, and not commented upon. Taking freedom to new heights this country has no government at all, but they are feared fighters, and their remote location makes them an unattractive target for war. 

Durul	Strongcliff	Greed   	Diligence	
The Durul are the descendents of those who helped drive the dragon overlords from this land, and they take great pride in this. However, it is unfortunate that they did not do this to better others, but instead to take everything for themselves. The pacts they used were also not much appreciated. They have fought for hundreds of years against Mallanas and Xaniatia over this long-ago war, and relations are terrible. On the plus side, they have a strong wills and concentration on details that are to be respected. Those of Durul make bad enemies, for they do not forget and will come someday. 

Egonis	Redwell Mill	    Sloth	Humility	
The people of Egonis have been the backwater of Aelwynn since before recorded history and nothing will ever change that. With small farms, minor towns, average centers of learning, the only thing they really contribute to the world is clerical power. Able to subjugate themselves to the gods like no others, they are oddly willing to push another’s agenda, if not their own. Sloth, the desire to do “just enough” and a lack of pride in the community means most people just get by, and do little or nothing to stand out. Unusually among most countries, women wield all political power, instead of just a portion. 

Mallanas	Lochcastle	  Wrath	Valor	
This feudal country has the strongest knights and warriors of the lands. With a rigid hierarchy and strong bonds between the different members of society, one would think they would not fight amongst themselves as much as they do, but it is so. Valor, the desire to seek out new horizons and experiences draws them into most parts of the continent and beyond, but wrath, their weakness, causes them to insist one salving imagined slights with blood. Good friends or terrible enemies, there is little in between.

Segasand	Erihedge	Envy	        Patience	
The people of Segasand are sure that the dragon lords are coming again soon, if not this afternoon, then surely tomorrow, and are waiting for this to occur. Most of their towns and cities still have festivals honoring the dragons, and leave out their tribute on the designated days each year. There are a lot of bandit raids on towns and villages on those days. Banditry is totally out of control in this country and mercenaries are a major export. The people of Segasand have a poor reputation in the world. 

Xaniatia	Waylea	Pride   	Kindness	
The people of Xaniatia consider themselves the elite of the land, the direct descendents of the last dragon-sworn. They mostly live in the high mountains, though there are towns in the smaller, deep valleys, sometimes still linked by the ancient roads, tunnels that go miles through the earth. They have pride, indeed, and most can trace their lineage back to actual dragons themselves, or at the very least to the dragon’s top servants. Their pride is balanced by kindness, for they care for those who accept their superior position, or at least those who can prove they deserve respect themselves.


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 4, 2011)

Country	Major Races 	Major Classes 	
Alignment 	Government

Aquis	        Human, Half-elves	Rogue, Bard, 	
Evil	Underworld Despotic

Amonti	Human, Goliath	Battleminds, argents, monks, Rangers, Barbarian 	
Good	Family/Tribal

Durul  	Human, Tieflings	Warlocks, Avenger, 	
Chaotic Evil 	Dictatorship

Egonis	Human, Halfling; 	Clerics(wis), Druids	
Unaligned	Matriarchy

Mallanas	Human, 	Fighters, Warlords, clerics.(str), Paladins	
Lawful Good	Feudal

Segasand	Human, Half-elves, gnomes, Half-orc	Rogue, Shaman, Warden	
Unaligned	Democracy

Xaniatia	Human, dragonborn, Eladrin	Wizards, swordmages, Warlord, Invoker, Psion	
Good	Meritocracy 

Dwarves, Shifters and Elves are rare, but can be found in most countries. 

There are very very few Githzerai, Wilden and Minotaurs. around, but a few live at any one time. 

Devas, Shardminds and Warforged would be nearly unique


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 4, 2011)

Timeline

Prehistory: Dragons rule the lands, and most intelligent races exist on their sufferance, with little reaction except predator and prey between the dragons and non-dragons. The first servitor races are elves, dwarves, and humans. The rest come later. 

-5000 to -2000 or so. The Age of Wisdom, when dragons start to become more than just beasts, develop their magical powers and intelligences, and start to form communities. At first just dragon communities, the Freeholds develop later, where dragons gather members of lesser races around them to further their own interests, but incidentally develop the various races into the types they are now. Overall, life is good as the dragons fight, but only between themselves, and their servitors do not get involved. 

This is the beginnings of Dragonborn and several other races, created by the dragons from other stock to better serve them. 

The lesser races develop Psionic and Arcane magics at this time. But as yet, the gods do not exist, or are unreachable. This is the high time of arcane, elemental and psionic magics, and many items of immense power are created. 

-1500 the barriers between the planes abruptly weaken and the war raging in heaven spills over to the world. Demons, devils, angels and uncounted more descend to the world and start battling each other and seeking allies. They draw some of the lesser races away from the dragons, and warfare breaks out between the natives of this plane and the various immortals, other participants in the Dawn War  and their peoples. 

The lesser races develop ties to the primal spirits, who use the lesser races to fight their immortals in their places, and this draws the races away fro the dragons, who cannot touch primal magics being arcane, elemental and psionic. Many dragons are dead by this time. 

-1200 The immortal wars are mostly over, and life has changed a lot. Although the dragons still rule their freeholds, the numbers are much reduced and there are many independent cities and towns where people live outside of the dragon’s influence. Overall this is a peaceful existence, but some dragons and lesser races do not like it, still, and there are increasing conflicts. 

-1000 The heavens are at peace, and the emissaries of the divine gods and goddesses start to appear in the lands, along with their darker counterparts, the immortal devils and other planer races. The elementals and primordials are suspiciously absent, and to all accounts they are the loser of the heavenly wars. 

Divine magic is born and again, this is not granted to the dragons, who see the lesser races starting to develop comparable power. No longer would it take a mass of servitors to annoy or injure a dragon, now a small group has that power, or even the power to kill a fully-grown dragon. And in about –500 or so, individual servitors exist whose power matches that of full dragons. 

Things get darker, with some dragons adjusting, but more starting to try to oppress the peoples, outlawing study of magics and killing, openly or secretly, those with the talent to oppose them. The winds of rebellion start to blow, and the world descends into darkness. 

-500 to –300, first rebellion and then war stats to rage between the dragons and their servitors and the other lesser races. Some areas are overthrown quickly, and some more slowly, the last areas under dragon control being Mallanas and Xaniatia.

Finally in about –340, the free races in Durul, especially the noble humans, make a pact with the devils of the Astral Sea, and they are granted a plague that affects draconic and elemental creatures, killing some, sterilizing many, and sickening all. The price for the Durul is high, though, with half becoming Tieflings and the rest becoming sacrifices. 

-300  The dragon overlords leave in the night of desolation, fleeing north to unknown lands, from which they have rarely returned. Lesser dragons still come, but the sickness is still here ,and few dragons have figured out or developed an immunity to it, so for now, few dragons walk the land. Young dragons seem immune, but it is not long before most must leave or die. 

The mountains and shores to the north and north-east of the continent are very wild with little civilization even in the high times, and much less or none now. Tribes of humanoids, failures of breeding programs or deliberate mutations by evil dragons live up in the mountains, along with odder abominations, including extra-planer creatures who could not find a way home or did not want to. 

Civilization forms to the south and south-east and west, with communities rising, both for protection against e dangers of the mountains and the remnants of 2000 years of terrible conflict. Most cities are still small, numbering in thousand, not tens of thousands,  and some races still searching for their place in the world. 

But the ancient Freeholds, some of them massive buildings and extensive ruins draw adventurers, even though there are terrible dangers there. There is much room for adventurers, especially the Silver Society. 

0 Current Day


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 4, 2011)

Features of Aelwynn

The Dragon Plague

This is the most famous remnant of the age of the dragons, and is still a danger to true dragons, dragonborn and lesser draconic creatures, though it is worst for true dragons. There is no cure for this disease, and once someone has it, it never goes away. It occasionally affects those even with a distant draconic ancestor, but this is rare. 

Endurance or Arcana (-2 to rolls) ; Improve DC 31, Maintain 22, Worst 21 or lower

Stage one      ß---à     Stage Two      ß---à      Stage Three      ß---à      Stage Four      ß---à     Stage Five

	Normal		  Skin blotches 		Weakness 		              Sterility			 Death

        But still present      (-1 charisma checks)		-2 to damage		               -2 HS 			 If raised back to
     –4 further checks		   stage four

True dragons roll once a month starting when they hit 100 years old
Dragonborn roll once a year when they hit middle age. 
Dragon kin roll from once a month to once a year when they hit middle age depending on the % of dragon blood.


The Magical Eddies of Xaniatia

Xaniatia was the dragon’s stronghold, and though their own elemental natures and the strength of many of their servitors in Arcane, Divine and even Psionic and Primal magics, much of it is still in the mountains. Rivers of the various magics flow under and through the ground, and occasionally into the air in the mountains and even occasionally into the lowlands, causing random effects 

Most people who live in the mountains will only see an eddy once a decade, but those who know where and how to search for them can typically find one once a month or so. Most eddies are the size of mall balls, but on occasion larger ones the size of bushes or even houses are found, though most of those are underground.

Wizard who will talk about these eddies call them pools of residuum, or pure magic, and say that with the right knowledge and rituals, magic far beyond the abilities of normal people of this age can be done. There are enough stories that this is probably true, but the danger of not controlling one of these residuum eddies keeps most people away/ 



The Abandoned Freeholds

There are hundreds if not thousands of ancient freeholds scattered over Aelwynn, in all types of terrain and of all sizes. The most ancient ones are the simplest, built only for dragons, and with no consideration for servitors, while the newer ones are also large, and frequently larger, but with both draconic and servitor areas. Many of them have multiple chambers and tunnels for immense wyrms, and dormitories, libraries and the like for the servitors who once lived there. 


Abandoned once the dragon inhabiting them dies of disease or combat, many were sealed off, but not emptied, so many hold ancient magics, wards and whatever has moved into them in the last few thousand to few hundred years.

The saying “Know the dragon, know the hold” is a good warning for adventurers. Some dragons were scholarly rusting types, but many were a bit paranoid, and filled their lairs with secrets and traps, sometimes the very traps that killed them. 

Great wealth lies in these warrens, but great dangers, too. 


The Five Stones

These are the most powerful artifacts made in the world of Aelwynn, one attuned to Elemental, Divine, Arcane, Psionic and Primal magics, conferring immortality on their wielder and a vast array of powers. Supposedly hidden away by those who fear their power, they have not surfaced publicly in centuries, but rumors of their presence, and he occasional event bring them to the forefront of people’s minds again. 


The Dead Lands

There are places in the world, some the size of small houses and some hundreds of yards apart, where magic does not work, at least any kind but Martial, which seems to work anywhere. These zones can be one kind of magic (elemental, psionic, divine, or arcane) r several, or all of them. These zones can make things dangerous for users of those magics, as they can suddenly find themselves unable to use their magic, or have them strongly weakened. Some say the fabric of the world was ripped during he old wars. 

The Living Forest

In northern Egonis, is the Forest of the Druids. This forest has a huge number of living trees and other plant-like creatures and is strongly avoided. Intelligent creatures are not welcome, though druids can gain admittance, but even for them it is hard. 


Societies and Groups

The Silver Society is a large, loosely connected group of adventurers who work with one of the ancient dragons, who seems to not be affected by the Dragon Plague. His name is Alister, and he has been alive a very very long time. The Silver Society seeks the rise of civilization, and thus, they work outside its strictures to some extent to protect the weak form dangers they cannot face.

The Rules of the Society are:
	You must help the weak against threats they cannot deal with themselves. But you choose how you help them. 
	You may not own any land, nor have any titles or positions of power outside the society until you retire.
	You may not have any possessions beyond what you can carry or fit in your storage room in the Silver Fortress in Mallanas.
You can expect and demand payment for your services, but not more than 5% of what a group has.
Any treasure you liberate  is yours alone 
Once you retire, you are out, forever. 

The Silver Society has mixed reactions in various parts of the world, but the more common folk regard them as heroes for the most part, and they can muster massive force against threats to the peoples of Aelwynn, be they divine, primordial, or otherwise. 


The Nine Tails are a very dangerous group of Tieflings based in Durul who trace their lineage directly back to the devil pact. They seek ancient powers and think they can ascend to rulership over everyone in Aelwynn, with enough work. With a good network of assassins and spies, plus contacts with various cults and criminal groups, they keep the rest of the continent off-balance. 


The Scions are in Aquis, and are a vicious group of thugs, with not very many redeeming qualities. There are persistent rumors among the Silver Society that most if not all of their top members have extraplaner origins, and enough of them have been uncovered to lend a great deal of credence to this theory. The Scions do ot try to expand too far, but their missions can take place just about anywhere, so their tendrails are present in most places. They draw their justification from power by claiming to be descendents of ancient descendents of dragons who are entitled to rule the old dragon lands. There might be something to that. 


The Ruffians are a smallish group of those who believe fervently in chaos and a lack of responsibility. They move from place to place, entertaining others, engaging in petty theft, and whatever they feel like at the time. They can be tolerated in bored villages for a short time, but can also be driven out in a hurry. The Ruffians can be useful for knowledge of faraway places, though. 


The Cards are a group of adventurers with the goal of discovering the location of the fabled Deck of Many Things, which has made its appearance throughout history, and using its vast power for their own advancement, study, or the pure pleasure of having it in their possession. Their prey is very elusive, however.


The Freeholders are mostly based in Segasand, where they seek to raise dragons back to their positions of power over the land. Some seek a cue of the Dragon’s disease, usually form whatever tiefling they can lay their hands on, or by raiding into Durul. Others seeks to rehabilitate ancient freeholds and invite dragons to take up residence. They get some takers, at least until the disease catches up with the dragons and they have to flee or die. 

Notes:

There are a very large variety of different cults and minor religions in the world now, and most churches of the gods are fragmented and lack central authority as in their desire to grab worshippers, the gods have bent their own rules and are just now starting to consolidate their worship. Many extra-planer creatures have set up small cults for protection, and as a way to garner wealth and temporal power. 

Most of these cults number 20-50 persons, and occasional people belong to more than one cult. Msot are not very dangerous, seeking to stay undetected, and supporting themselves, but occasionally they will war with each other or make a grab for power.


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 4, 2011)

Character Creation

Mostly this is the standard character creation

Level 6
22 point buy (use the racial ability bonuses +2 to one and +2 to a choice of 2)

Books allowed
PHB I, II, III
Martial Power I, II
Divine Power
Primal Power
Arcane Power
Primal Power
Adventurer’s Vault I, II

In addition, I will allow Swordmage and Artificer stuff including feats and  Paragon Paths from their books. 

I will also allow themes, class options and feats from Dark Sun.

I will allow Genasi, Warforged and Muls as additional races to those in the PHB I, II and III.

Please, no backgrounds. 

I do not use DDI, and thus will have to reject Dragon, Dungeon.

Essentials material might be allowed, but nothing too weird (like most of Heroes of Shadow)

As for magic, I will allow a 10th level item, a 6th and 5th level item, plus money for a 5th level item. 

I will accept most character sheets. To make my life easier note what book all the feats, powers and the like come from.

Reaping strike (PHBI) +7 to hit 1s10+7 dmg.


Good luck, and good gaming.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 4, 2011)

Would you allow the essential Hexblade (Warlock)? If not, the Dark Pact from Forgotten Realms?
Could we use some essentials feats and powers if we provide you with a complete write-up?

Would like to play a Warlock (arcane striker). Race and such depends on the answer to the above questions.


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 4, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Would you allow the essential Hexblade (Warlock)? If not, the Dark Pact from Forgotten Realms?
> Could we use some essentials feats and powers if we provide you with a complete write-up?
> 
> Would like to play a Warlock (arcane striker). Race and such depends on the answer to the above questions.




I do not have that book. I have the first essentials book, but not the newer two. I suppose if you can give me a sheet with the details on it, including all powers, I can look at it. 

The DDI full sheet pdf would be fine.

A Dark Warlock is fine, too. I have that book.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2011)

Fine, I will make a classic warlock with a dark pact and some powers from other sources I will provide the rules for.

What race /culture would be most fitting? Human, Gnome or Eladrin? I'm considering either Segasand or Xaniatia as home county.
Tieflings sound to be the antagonists of this adventure.

Would it be possible to 'upgrade the level 6 or 5 item with the money? If not, I would maybe have to take a lower level item with the 10th level slot.


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 5, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Fine, I will make a classic warlock with a dark pact and some powers from other sources I will provide the rules for.
> 
> What race /culture would be most fitting? Human, Gnome or Eladrin? I'm considering either Segasand or Xaniatia as home county.
> Tieflings sound to be the antagonists of this adventure.
> ...




Go ahead and pick what race and culture you like. The world has a lot of variation, but if a bit of the background hits on world stuff, I would appreciate it. 

As for magic, feel free to upgrade or downgrade, but let's say a max of 5 items, to keep it sane.


----------



## Kaodi (May 6, 2011)

Not really sure if I should get back into PbP, but...

Male Elf Archer Ranger 6 of Mallanas
Str 15, Con 13, Dex 19, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 8
Skills: Athletics, Endurance, Nature, Perception, Stealth
Feats: Defensive Mobility, Light Step, Elven Precision, Weapon Focus (Bows), Far Shot 
At Will: Careful Attack, Nimble Strike
Encounter: Elven Accuracy, Two Fanged Strike, Crucial Advice, Thundertusk Boar Strike, Weave Through The Fray
Daily: Hunter's Bear Trap, Splintering Shot
Equipment: Deathcut Hide +1, Lightning Longbow +2, Amulet of Protection +2, Everlasting Provisions, 2 Shortswords, Backpack, Bedroll, Flint + Steel, Belt Pouch, Waterskin, 60 Arrows, Climber's Kit, Everburning Torch, 50' Silk Rope, Tent, Leftover Cash


----------



## Walking Dad (May 6, 2011)

Paelias Blueshadow

Level 6 Eladrin Warlock (Dark)

[sblock=Background]
Pealias hails from Xanitia, displaying the pride shared by most from this country, but not the kindness. Little is known how he acquired his arcane powers, but they seem neither to hail from arcane study, nor a connection to the fey or awakened dragon's blood.

What is known, is that he joined the Silver Society to gain access to their lore and power, only taking missions reluctantly. But if he does, he enjoys to overwhelm foes with his dark magic.
[/sblock]

[sblock=character sheet]level 6
Eladrin, Warlock
Eldritch Strike: Eldritch Strike Charisma
Eldritch Pact: Dark Pact

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 14, Dex 11, Int 18, Wis 8, Cha 19.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 14, Dex 11, Int 15, Wis 8, Cha 16.


AC: 22 Fort: 18 Reflex: 22 Will: 22
HP: 51 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 12

TRAINED SKILLS
Perception +8, Streetwise +12, History +14, Arcana +14, Intimidate +12

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +3, Bluff +7, Diplomacy +7, Dungeoneering +2, Endurance +5, Heal +2, Insight +2, Nature +2, Religion +7, Stealth +3, Thievery +3, Athletics +3

[sblock=Features]
Prime Shot

Shadow Walk

Darkspiral Aura: You have the Darkspiral Aura pact boon. As your cursed enemies fall in battle, your Darkspiral Aura grows in power. You can unleash it on an enemy, blasting its mind and body.
When an enemy under your Warlock’s Curse is reduced to 0 hit points or fewer, add 1 to your Darkspiral Aura. Your Darkspiral Aura has a starting value of 0, and it resets to 0 when you take a short rest or an extended rest.
Once per round as a free action when an enemy makes a melee attack or a ranged attack against you, you can use your Darkspiral Aura as an immediate interrupt, dealing 1d6 necrotic and psychic damage to that enemy for each point of your Darkspiral Aura’s current value. If this attack deals less than 12 damage, the value of your Darkspiral Aura becomes 0. If this attack deals 12 damage or more, you can cause the enemy to be weakened for its attack (which means the attack deals half damage), and the value of your Darkspiral Aura becomes 1.

[/sblock]

FEATS
Level 1: Superior Implement Training (Accurate rod)
Level 2: Rod Expertise (HotFK)
Level 4: Improved Defenses
Level 6: Killing Curse

[sblock=Feats]
Surperior Implement Training - Can use listed superior implement. Gives a +1 bonus to hit, in this case
Rod expertise - +1 to hit with rod-implement attacks/tier and the rod acts as a light shield (+1 AC/Reflex)
Improved Defenses - +1 to all NAD/tier.
Killing Curse -  change warlock curse damage from d6 to d8.

[/sblock]


POWERS
Eldritch Blast: Eldritch Strike (PH1 Series)
Warlock encounter 1: Shadow Tentacles (HoS)
Warlock daily 1: Web of Shadows (HoS)
Warlock utility 2: Caiphon's Leap (AP)
Warlock encounter 3: Void Blast (HoS)
Warlock daily 5: Deathly Conduit (HoS)
Warlock utility 6: Mirror Darkly (HoS)

[sblock=Power details]
*ATTACK*

Eldritch Strike
At-Will Arcane, Weapon
Standard Action Melee weapon
Target: One creature
Attack: +10 vs. AC
Hit: 1d8 + 4 damage, and you slide the target 1 square.
Special: This power counts as a melee basic attack.

Spiteful Glamor Warlock (Dark) Attack 1
At-Will ✦ Arcane, Implement, Psychic
Standard Action Ranged 10
Target: One creature
Attack: +11 vs. Will
Hit: 1d8 + 6 psychic damage, or 1d12 + 6 psychic damage to a target at maximum hit points.

Shadow Tentacles Warlock Attack 1
Encounter  Arcane, Cold, Implement, Shadow, Zone
Standard Action Area burst 1 within 10 squares
Target : Each creature in the burst
Attack: +11 vs. Reflex
Hit: 1d10 + 6 cold damage , and the target is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Void Blast Warlock Attack 3
Encounter   Arcane, Implement, Psychic, Shadow, Zone
Standard Action Close blast 3
Target: Each creature in th e blast
Attack: +11 vs. Will
Hit: 2d6 + 6 psychic damage.
Effect: The blast creates a zone that lasts until the end of your next turn. The zone is heavily obscured and blocks line of sight.

Web of Shadows  Warlock Attack 1
Daily  Arcane, Implement, Necrotic, Shadow, Zone
Standard Action Area burst 1 within 10 squares
Target: Each enemy in the burst
Attack: +11 vs. Reflex
Hit: 2d6 + 6 necrotic damage, and the target is immobilized (save ends).
Miss: Half damage, and the target is slowed (save ends).
Effect: The burst creates a zone that lasts until the end of the encounter. Any creature that willingly enters the zone is immobilized until the end of its next turn.

Deathly Conduit  Warlock Attack 5
Daily   Arcane, Implement, Necrotic, Shadow, Teleportation
Standard Action Area burst 1 with in 10 squares
Target: Each creature in the burst
Attack: +11 vs. Fortitude
Hit: 2d6 + 6 necrotic damage. and the target is blinded (save ends).
Miss: Half damage.
Effect: Each creature adjacent to you takes 10 necrotic damage, and you can teleport to an unoccupied square in the burst .


*UTILITY*

Caiphon's Leap Warlock Utility 2
Encounter  Arcane, Teleportation
Immediate Reaction Personal
Trigger: An enemy cursed by you hits you with a melee attack
Effect: You reduce the damage you take by 4. You then teleport 2 squares.

Mirror Darkly Warlock Utility 6
Encounter  Arcane, Conjuration, Shadow, Teleportation
Minor Action Ranged 5
Effect: You conjure a shade in an unoccupied square within range. The shade occupies its square and lasts until the end of your next turn. The shade can be attacked. It uses your defenses, and it is destroyed if it takes any damage.
While the shade persists, you are insubstantial and you can use your space or the shade's space as the origin of your attacks.
Aftereffect: You can teleport to a square formerly occupied by the shade.

[/sblock]


ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Summoned Leather Armor +2, Accurate rod of Stolen Starlight +2, Longsword, Deep-Pocket Cloak +2, Headband of Perception (heroic tier), Potion of Vigor (heroic tier) (2), Potion of Resistance (heroic tier), 30 gp[/sblock]

I chose many HoS powers, but I have included the mechanics with my sheet.

The character emphasis a bit the secondary controller role of the warlock.


----------



## Maddness (May 7, 2011)

Level 6
Dwarf, Cleric 
Channel Divinity, Healing Word.

Ability Sores:
Standard:
Str 16, Con 12, Dex 8, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 14.
Final:
Str 16, Con 14, Dex 8, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 14. 

Base Def:
AC: 13, Fort: 16, Ref: 13, Will: 18.
+ Mail Armour
AC:19, Fort: 16, Ref: 13, Will: 18.

Skills
Trained:
Diplomacy (10) Heal (11) Insight (11) Religion (8)
Untrained:
Acrobatics (1) Arcana (3) Athletics (5) Bluff (5) Dungeoneering (8) Endurance (6) History (3) Intimidate (5) Nature (6) Perception (6) Religion (8) Stealth (1) Streetwise (5) Thievery (1) 

Feats:
Ritual Caster (Class) 
Weapon Focus mace (Level 1)
Moradin’s Resolve (Level 2)
Durable (Level 4) 
Dodge Giants (Level 6)

Powers:
Class: Channel Divinity (PM1)

At-Will Attack:
Righteous Brand (PM1)
Priest’s Shield (PM1)

Encounter Attack:
Wrathful Thunder (PM1)
Blazing Beacon (PM1)

Daily Attack:
Avenging Flame (PM1)
Rune of Peace (PM 1)

Utility:
Sanctuary (PM1)
Cure Serious Wounds (PM1) 

Items:
Mace, Exalted Armour +2 (PH1), Magic Holy Symbol +6 (PH1), Lightening Weapon +1 (PH1), Waterstrider Boots (PH1), Adventure’s Kit, Ritual Book, Everburning Torch GP: 45

Hope this is ok.


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 8, 2011)

Kaodi said:


> Not really sure if I should get back into PbP, but...
> 
> Male Elf Archer Ranger 6 of Mallanas
> Str 15, Con 13, Dex 19, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 8
> ...




Mallanas? Don't know that one. My google-fu suggests he is evil, though.

Can you send me a full sheet to 

dwm at sunny dot ne dot jp?

Then I'll tkae a look at it in detail.


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 8, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Level 6 Eladrin Warlock (Dark)
> 
> ITEMS
> Adventurer's Kit, Summoned Leather Armor +2, Accurate rod of Stolen Starlight +2, Longsword, Deep-Pocket Cloak +2, Headband of Perception (heroic tier), Potion of Vigor (heroic tier) (2), Potion of Resistance (heroic tier), 30 gp[/sblock]
> ...




Ok, let me give everything a good looking over. I'm sure it is fine, though.


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 8, 2011)

Maddness said:


> Mace, Exalted Armour +2 (PH1), Magic Holy Symbol +6 (PH1), Lightening Weapon +1 (PH1), Waterstrider Boots (PH1), Adventure’s Kit, Ritual Book, Everburning Torch GP: 45
> 
> Hope this is ok.




I assume the magic holy symbol is level 6, and not +6, but looks fine

I am hoping we get one mroe person, but I think we could start with three.


----------



## Kaodi (May 8, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> Mallanas? Don't know that one. My google-fu suggests he is evil, though.




Is that not the name of the martial country in your campaign world?


----------



## Kaodi (May 8, 2011)

Heilar of Mallanas
Male Elven Archer Ranger 6, Neutral

Str 15, Con 13, Dex 19, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 8

Initiative +7, Speed 7, Passive Insight 16, Passive Perception 23, Low-Light Vision

AC 21 (23 vs OA), Fort 18, Ref 20, Will 18
HP 50, Bloodied 25, HSV 12 HS 8

Acrobatic +7, Arcana +3, Athletics* +9, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +6, Endurance* +8, Heal +6, History +3, Insight +6, Intimidate +2, Nature* +13, Perception* +13, Religion +3, Stealth* +12, Streetwise +2, Thievery +6

Light Step, Elven Precision, Weapon Focus (Bows), Far Shot, Defensive Mobility

Fey Origin, Group Awareness, Wild Step, Hunter's Quarry, Prime Shot

Basic Ranged +11 vs AC, 1d10+7 Dmg (25/45 range)
Basic Melee +8 vs AC, 1d6+2 Dmg

Careful Attack +13 vs AC, 1d10+7 Dmg OR +10 vs AC, 1d6+2 Dmg
Nimble Strike +11 vs AC, 1d10+7 Dmg and Shift 1 square before or after attack

Elven Accuracy Reroll attack with +2 bonus
Two Fanged Strike One target 2 x +11 vs AC, 1d10+7 Dmg, +3 if both hit OR 2 x +8 vs AC, 1d6+2 Dmg, +3 if both hit
Crucial Advice Ally can reroll Athletics, Endurance, Nature, Perception or Stealth with +3 bonus
Thundertusk Boar Strike 2 x +11 vs AC, 1d10+7 Dmg, push 1 square, or 4 squares if both hit same target OR 2 x +8 vc AC, 1d6+2 Dmg, push 1 square, or 4 squares if both hit same target
Weave Through The Fray Shift 3 squares if enemy moves adjacent

Hunter's Bear Trap +11 vs AC, 2d10+7 Dmg and slowed/5 ongoing damge, save ends both OR +8 vs AC, 2d6+2 Dmg and slowed/5 ongoing damge, save ends both; miss half damage slowed until end of next turn
Splintering Shot +11 vs AC, 3d10+7 Dmg and -2 attack rolls until end of encounter; miss half damage and -1 attacks
Lightning Longbow Target and each enemy with 2 squares take 1d6 Lightning damage

Deathcut Hide +1, Lightning Longbow +2, Amulet of Protection +2, Everlasting Provisions, Backpack, Bedroll, Flint + Steel, Belt Pouch, Waterskin, 60 Arrows, Climbers Kit, Everburning Torch, 50 Silk Rope, Tent, 60 gp 9 sp


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 8, 2011)

Kaodi said:


> Is that not the name of the martial country in your campaign world?




Well, that is embarrassing.


----------



## Goken100 (May 10, 2011)

If you've got room for 1 more, I'd like to play.

I'll get started on a character now.  I'm thinking probably a human wizard, but first I'll look over the background, creation guidelines, and other players.  I've always wanted to to play a white-bearded wizard, so starting at level 6 might finally give me the chance.


----------



## Kaodi (May 10, 2011)

I am sorry but I think I am going to withdraw. PbP is generally just too slow for me.


----------



## Goken100 (May 11, 2011)

Here is the character sheet.  I'll send a more detailed one in the mail as some of the powers might be outside the bounds a bit.  I'll post a backstory soon; I have a planned out, just need to write it up.  Very tied into the campaign. 

Edit: The e-mail address you posted doesn't seem to be working.  Could there be a typo?  In any case I changed out the powers that aren't in the books you mentioned, so hopefully we're good to go.
[sblock=Qinik the Elderly Wizard]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Human, Mage
School: Enchantment School
School: Pyromancy School
Expert Mage Option: Enchantment School Expert
Human Power Selection Option: Heroic Effort
Dark Sun
Theme: Veiled Alliance

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
STR 8, CON 12, DEX 10, INT 20, WIS 11, CHA 16

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
STR 8, CON 12, DEX 10, INT 17, WIS 11, CHA 15


AC: 22 Fort: 16 Ref: 22 Will: 20
HP: 42 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 10

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +15, Diplomacy +15, Dungeoneering +8, History +15, Nature +8

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +3, Athletics +2, Bluff +10, Endurance +4, Heal +3, Insight +3, Intimidate +6, Perception +3, Religion +8, Stealth +3, Streetwise +6, Thievery +3

POWERS
Basic Attack: Melee Basic Attack
Basic Attack: Ranged Basic Attack
Veiled Alliance Feature: Excise from Sight
Human Racial Power: Heroic Effort
Wizard Utility: Light
Wizard Utility: Spook
Wizard Utility: Ghost Sound
: Arcane Defiling
Wizard Attack 1: Summon Fire Warrior
Wizard Attack 1: Sleep
Wizard Attack 1: Charm of Misplaced Wrath
Wizard Attack 1: Burning Hands
Wizard Attack 1: Hypnotism
Wizard Attack 1: Scorching Burst
Wizard Attack 1: Magic Missile
Wizard Utility 2: Shield
Veiled Alliance Utility 2: Veiled Arcana
Wizard Attack 3: Blissful Ignorance
Wizard Attack 3: Fire Shroud
Wizard Attack 5: Tasha's Forcible Conscription
Wizard Attack 5: Fireball
Wizard Utility 6: Invisibility
Wizard Utility 6: Dimension Door

FEATS
Level 1: Superior Reflexes
Level 1: Staff Expertise
Level 2: Armor Proficiency: Leather
Level 4: Arcane Familiar
Level 6: Ritual Caster

ITEMS
Magic Leather Armor +2 x1
Amulet of Seduction +1 x1
Adventurer's Kit
Spellbook
Staff of Sleep and Charm +2 x1
Comprehend Language
Silence
Amanuensis
Brew Potion
Last Sight Vision
Seek Rumor
Wavestrider Enchantment
Familiar Mount
Enchant Magic Item
Transfer Enchantment
Object Reading
Magic Circle
Blessed Book (heroic tier)
Alchemical Reagents (Arcana)
====== End ======
[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (May 11, 2011)

I've added my background, which I'm quite proud of.  Everyone is welcome to read it. 

I've also added the source of each character element.  In doing so I found a few that were a bit out of bounds, so I replaced them.  I still have the Pyromancy School apprentice feature, which is from Dragon Magazine.  I request that I be able to keep this one feature, as it would be a pain to redesign the character around another school.  I've added a description of what an apprentice pyromancer gets.

[sblock=Qinik the Elderly Wizard]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Human, Mage (HotFL)
School: Enchantment School (HotFL)
School: Pyromancy School (DrM 391) - Gain +1 to damage rolls with arcane fire attacks. +2 @ lvl 11, +3 @ 21.  Attacks ignore fire resistance.
Expert Mage Option: Enchantment School Expert (HotFL)
Human Power Selection Option: Heroic Effort (HotFL)
Dark Sun
Theme: Veiled Alliance (DS)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
STR 8, CON 12, DEX 10, INT 20, WIS 11, CHA 16

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
STR 8, CON 12, DEX 10, INT 17, WIS 11, CHA 15


AC: 22 Fort: 16 Ref: 22 Will: 20
HP: 42 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 10

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +15, Diplomacy +15, Dungeoneering +8, History +15, Nature +8

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +3, Athletics +2, Bluff +10, Endurance +4, Heal +3, Insight +3, Intimidate +6, Perception +3, Religion +8, Stealth +3, Streetwise +6, Thievery +3

POWERS
Basic Attack: Melee Basic Attack
Basic Attack: Ranged Basic Attack
Veiled Alliance Feature: Excise from Sight (DS)
Human Racial Power: Heroic Effort (HotFL)
Wizard Utility: Light (PH1)
Wizard Utility: Prestidigitation (PH1)
Wizard Utility: Ghost Sound (PH1)
Wizard Attack 1: Summon Fire Warrior (AP)
Wizard Attack 1: Sleep (PH1)
Wizard Attack 1: Charm of Misplaced Wrath (HotFL)
Wizard Attack 1: Burning Hands (PH1)
Wizard Attack 1: Hypnotism (HotFL)
Wizard Attack 1: Scorching Burst (PH1)
Wizard Attack 1: Magic Missile (PH1)
Wizard Utility 2: Shield (PH1)
Veiled Alliance Utility 2: Veiled Arcana (DS)
Wizard Attack 3: Blissful Ignorance (HotFL)
Wizard Attack 3: Fire Shroud (PH1)
Wizard Attack 5: Tasha's Forcible Conscription (HotFL)
Wizard Attack 5: Fireball (PH1)
Wizard Utility 6: Invisibility (PH1)
Wizard Utility 6: Dimension Door (PH1)

FEATS
Level 1: Superior Reflexes (HotFL)
Level 1: Staff Expertise (HotFL)
Level 2: Armor Proficiency: Leather (PH1)
Level 4: Arcane Familiar (AP)
Level 6: Ritual Caster (PH1)

ITEMS
Magic Leather Armor +2 x1 (PH1)
Amulet of Seduction +1 x1 (PHR:T)
Adventurer's Kit (PH1)
Spellbook (PH1)
Staff of Sleep and Charm +2 x1 (AV2)
Comprehend Language (PH1)
Silence (PH1)
Amanuensis (FRPG)
Brew Potion (PH1)
Last Sight Vision (OG)
Seek Rumor (FRPG)
Tree Stride (PH2)
Duplicate (FRPG)
Enchant Magic Item (PH1)
Transfer Enchantment (AV)
Object Reading (AP)
Magic Circle (PH1)
Blessed Book (heroic tier) (AV2)
Alchemical Reagents (Arcana) (PH1)

Coin: 2pp 60gp
====== End ======
[/sblock]

[sblock=Qinik's Past]
Qinik was born over 60 years ago to a humble goat-herding settlement in remote Xaniatia.  His life was unexceptional as a child until one day when he stopped to admire some pretty colors in a hole in the ground.  When others in the village noticed what he was doing, they realized that a magical eddy was growing right underneath the center of their village!  Just in time, people fled nearby buildings as the buildings began to be pulled into the earth and torn apart.

The people of the community were familiar enough with these rare phenomena that they knew to pack up and head for someplace else for the time being.  They also knew how valuable some considered them, so they journeyed to a noble eladrin wizard's hold in the higher reaches to tell him of this.  The wizard lord's name was Caviathus, and he was known to be just and fair.  He was intrigued that a boy had been the one to first sense the eddy.  So Caviathus paid the humble folks both for their valuable information, but also for a new apprentice.

Life was very different and alien living in the mountains and learning magic from the eladrin there.  Qinik felt different and alone.  As he grew, he felt more and more that his life had no purpose and was barren of something vitally important.  But then something changed: Caviathus's daughter, Eviathia, returned to her father's hold after a long absence.  Qinik was instantly smitten.  He was surprised to learn that Eviathia had gone and joined something called the Silver Society, and was only now returning to retire for that life.  This was amazing, for she hardly looked older that Qinik's own 15 years!

Qinik could not believe his luck when Lord Caviathus suggested that Eviathia educate the young human on her journeys as a member of the Silver Society.  The two of them grew to be fast friends, and the days were filled with joy and excitement.  But after some years passed Qinik realized that he yearned to gain more than just Eviathia's friendship.  He wished for her to respect him as an equal,  so that he might one day court her properly.  He determined that he would find out what sorts of things she would respect, and he would do them!

"Evia," he asked one day, "you have told me of the adventures that you went through in order to aid the world.  But how could you know what actions were truly helpful to the people of our land, and which merely beneficial to a few in the short term?"  

Eviathia glanced at him with a hint of a grin, giving the slight nod that he knew to mean that he'd asked a good question.  "What I tried to do was to find ways to create connections that would LAST.  To bring some tool or knowledge to some people that could use it, or to aid in joining two communities together.  This might be accomplished by digging up old relics and tomes and delivering them to those who would use them well.  But it also might mean aiding in finding the means for a lord to build a new road and driving out the bandits who prey on travelers in the area.  Do you see?  CONNECTIONS."

"Well," Qinik began thoughtfully, "it seems to me the people of Xaniatia could use more connections too.  Helping to protect each other, trading things they need, even sharing magical lore instead of hoarding it!"

Eviathia laughed at his enthusiasm.  "Oh, you sound just like I did as a girl.  Unfortunately many of the Xaniatians are too proud to accept new ideas or accede to needing any kind of help.  Believe me, I've been down that road."

Qinik jumped to his feet with a serious expression on his face.  "I'll do it!  I don't care how hard it is!  I'll help this nation become better by making CONNECTIONS!  I won't let anything stand in my way!"

Eviathia's smile faded a bit as she saw how serious Qinik was, and she seemed to regard him with new eyes.  "Qinik my young friend, if you could do that, you would prove yourself to be a great man indeed."

And so it was that Qinik began his long quest to strengthen the lands of Xaniathia by bringing threads together and weaving them into a better and more beautiful fabric.  He began by volunteering for trading expeditions from Lord Caviathus's hold, and with scholarly missions to further his magical studies.  But as he became more accomplished, he was able to bring his magical talents to bear and he began to make real changes.  Xaniathia took notice, and began to accompany him and help to champion causes.  Together they created connunication networks for mutual defense, loose affiliation for exchanging apprentices (magical and otherwise), and strengthened trade with established routes that were patrolled regularly.  

While most of these accomplishments were small in scope, limited to only the neighbors of Caviathus, they started to have a true impact and Qinik and Eviathia began to get a reputation throughout all of Xaniathia.  And then the most wonderful thing happened.  Qinik and Eviathia turned to one another one day and suddenly knew that they loved one another.  So the two were wed, despite Lord Caviathus's mild disapproval over such a humble match for his only daughter.  He certainly did not want to stand in the way of her happiness, not when she had been gone from his hold for so long.

Qinik and Eviathia spent many happy years together.  Still not all was perfect.  Lord Caviathus revealed that he had been suffering from the Dragon Plague for years, and was sterile as a result.  When decades went by without conceiving a child, they began to worry to Eviathia might have shared her father's fate.  But when it seemed that their chance had passed, their luck changed and Eviathia became quick with child.  All were joyous at this news.  This was especially Lord Caviathus, who shared that he worried his time in this lands was drawing to a close, and he wished to see his line continued.

Yet the blessing seemed to become as curse as Eviathia's health diminished as the pregnancy progressed.  Their worse fears were realized as Eviathia began to show some of the telltale blotches of the Dragon Plague.  Qinik desperately used all of his resources to find some way to give Eviathia the strength she needed, but Lord Caviathus simply shook his head gravely and retreated to his tower.  As the due date approaches, it became increasingly clear that Eviathia was not likely to survive the pregnancy.

As the painful days wore on and Qinik toiled by Eviathia's side to make her as comfortable as he could, a summons went out for all in the house of Caviathus to gather upon the high court.  There Caviathus explained to all under his protection that his daughter's fate was in the balance, and he had taken the only course of action he could find.  With that he performed a brief ritual, and a red signal blazed up into the sky.  It was immediately answered by a tremendous roar, and a terrifying huge red dragon descended to alight upon the high court.

"The bargain is struck, and I arrive to fulfill by part," the dragon boomed out.  "You shall be protected from the ravages of the plague and your line preserved.  Are you ready to depart?"  This was directed at Caviathus, who nodded grimly.  A enormous dragon (though noticeably smaller than the first) landed bearing harness and saddle.  Caviathus ordered Eviathia to be secured on the second dragon, but wildly she protested.

"What have you done, father?!  What price have you paid?!"

"You know well the price, daughter, and I would pay it many times over to see you safe, though it grieves me."

"NOOO!  I won't go!  I'll stay and protect them!  We don't need you!"  Eviathia was screaming and sobbing.  Qinik didn't know what was going on, but he did his best to support her and keep her calm in her weakened condition.

Rumbling laughter came from the great and ancient wyrm.  "It matters not if you accept what I offer.  The bargain is struck, and payment will be taken."

"We can offer some other payment!  The bargain can be changed!  Please, anything, our resources are vast!  My father is mad, he knows not what he does!"

"There is nothing you could offer me that I could not take on my own.  I grow weary of this.  Now choose so that I may collect what was promised."

"I can give you... what none other can..." Eviathia sobbed weakly.  "I can give you... one of the five stones."  The great beasts head snapped around at this and he reared to within inches of her slumped form.

"Tell me!" he hissed.

Eviathia glared defiantly.  "Know that I would die for this man.  Guarantee his safety and I'll tell you where to find it."

"I struck the bargain!" proclaimed Lord Caviathus grimly.  "And I must accede to any changes in terms.  There can be no change if Eviathia is not taken from here!"

Qinik was finally beginning to understand that Caviathus was perpetrating some horrible betrayal.  "What have you done!"  Qinik launched himself at his father in law and the two grappled.

Meanwhile the dragon hissed again, "last chance servitor!  Tell me what you know!"  Eviathia sobbed something in return and the dragon roared triumphantly.  Qinik found himself wrenched away the treacherous lord and pinned mercilessly to the ground beneath an enormous talon.  "You are lucky this day, lesser!  Your life today is valued as equal to the greatest of treasures!"  

From between the great claws of the beast, Qinik beheld his wife and her father being fastened to the other dragon and launching into the air.  "Now... " the dragon muttered as he turned to the assembled residents of the hold, "these other lessers have no such value."  With that flames exploded from the dragon's maw, and everyone was screaming and being silenced.  One voice in particular just just kept on screaming and screaming, and it wasn't until years later that Qinik knew that voice to be his own.

Qinik awoke sometime later to find he'd been unceremoniously deposited in a small valley not unlike the one where he grew up.  He'd lost everything he cared about and worse, had failed to protect his wife and unborn child.  The worst guilt of all was the feeling that if he had found some way to protect Eviathia himself, none of this would have happened.  He knew that Eviathia lived somewhere, and would possibly bear his child.  But he could not search them out and face them with the stain of failure upon his sole.  No, how could Eviathia look upon him with respect ever again after he'd failed her so completely?  

Qinik became a man obsessed.  He knew his obsessing was madness and likely get him killed, but he cared little.  Only one thing mattered.  He would find a way to destroy the Dragon Plague.  And then he would find his wife and bring her home.  Even the mightiest of dragons would not stop Qinik, and he would be only too happy to deliver vengeance to the monsters who murdered everyone in the hold that day if their paths should cross again.

Qinik wandered the continent in search of lore about the plague, looking for any clues to fulfulling his obsession.  Years passed and Qinik became an old man, but still he wandered and quested.  As some point he joined the Silver Society, as his wife had done long ago, in hopes that their resources would aid him in his goals.  Now finally a breakthrough.  The very scroll that contains the bargain to release the Dragon Plague has been found.  Qinik was among those sent to retrieve it.  His long years of toil had paid off, and the day his wife could return home seemed right around the corner.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 11, 2011)

Sorry, background will be pending a bit longer. I have a test today and work time changed. But I'm still working on it


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 12, 2011)

Ok, I have looked everything over and everything looks fine to me. Sorry to lose a player so soon, but let me be upfront about my posting. I have tons of time on Sunday and can post 3-4 times a week the rest of the time. Should be no problem keeping up. 

Anyone know a fourth? But I think the three we have now will work with proper challenge selection.


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 12, 2011)

Also, once the sheets are done, please send me a pdf at dwm at sunny dot ocn dot ne dot jp

Then I can see the full write ups for some items and powers.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2011)

Do I have to made a pdf? I have no access to the Online CB, I just type the new stuff into the old summary.

All infos are already in my sheet. What else (excluding background) do you need?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5552718-post12.html


----------



## Fifth Element (May 12, 2011)

I could be a fourth. Never done pbp but would love to give it a try. I can post regularly throughout the week.

If you'll have me I can get to work on a character. I'm thinking human fighter.


----------



## Maddness (May 12, 2011)

Err, I agree with Walking Dad, I've given you all you need, everything else should be in the PHB I refed in my char sheet.


----------



## Goken100 (May 13, 2011)

Fifth Element said:


> I could be a fourth. Never done pbp but would love to give it a try. I can post regularly throughout the week.
> 
> If you'll have me I can get to work on a character. I'm thinking human fighter.




Thank goodness, a defender to hide behind!   Welcome!


----------



## Fifth Element (May 13, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Thank goodness, a defender to hide behind!   Welcome!



Seemed a natural choice. Someone's gotta wear the pants in this party!


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 13, 2011)

Fifth Element said:


> I could be a fourth. Never done pbp but would love to give it a try. I can post regularly throughout the week.
> 
> If you'll have me I can get to work on a character. I'm thinking human fighter.




Sounds good to have you. Welcome.


----------



## Fifth Element (May 13, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> Sounds good to have you. Welcome.



Thanks. I'll finish up my character today and send it when he's ready.


----------



## Fifth Element (May 13, 2011)

Character summary. [MENTION=55066]Dice4Hire[/MENTION] I will email a PDF of the full character sheet in a bit.

*VALOS*, Good male human fighter 6 (from Mallanas)
AC 23, Fort 23, Ref 20, Will 17
HP 59 (11 surges, value 15)
Initiative +5, speed 6
Str 20, Con 14, Dex 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
_Trained skills_: Athletics, Endurance, Perception, Intimidate, Streetwise
_Class features_: Combat challenge, combat superiority, arena training talent (arena weapons: bastard sword, waraxe)
_Feats_: Master at Arms, Disciple of Strength, Headsman's Chop, Berserker's Fury, Improvised Missile
_At-Will_: Cleave, Knockdown Assault
_Encounter_: Shield Bash, Sweeping Blow, Heroic Effort, Grit & Spittle
_Daily_: Lasting Threat, Dizzying Blow, Third Wind
_Equipment_: Counterstrihe hide armour +2, amulet of protection +2, final word bastard sword +1, belt of vigor, heavy shield, adventurer's gear, cash


I don't do a lot of detailed character background before play, preferring to develop it as I go along. Suffice it to say that Valos is a lover and a fighter, a hard-driking but loyal man who has built up his fighting skill over the years in many brawls and skirmishes. He found the rigid culture of his homeland too stifling, even if he enjoyed the focus on martial ability, and as such struck out into the world in search of adventure.

He doesn't suffer fools easily, but is easy to get along with if you have his respect. In a fight he's aggressive, even foolhardy, and loves to improvise weapons as needed, particular to chuck at his opponent's head.

I hope that's enough to get started.


----------



## Maddness (May 13, 2011)

I've sent my Char sheet, its Excel, not PDF, hope thats ok.


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 13, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Do I have to made a pdf? I have no access to the Online CB, I just type the new stuff into the old summary.
> 
> All infos are already in my sheet. What else (excluding background) do you need?
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/5552718-post12.html




Certainly not. It just seemed everyone was using DDI. 

I am fine with any character sheet.


----------



## Maddness (May 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry for the lenkth, I'm not yet sure how to do that indent thing that others have been able to do in their posts. Feedback welcome.






 
Gerok was born in the dwarven town of Kereg, deep in the mountains north of Mallanas, although much of the produce from the settlement’s mines ended up in the markets of Lochcastle. 

At birth he was marked to become one of the clerics of Moradin, patron god of all dwarves, and spent much if his early life training to serve in the towns temple, one of the focuses of worship for all followers of Moradin in the mountains and beyond. However, like many other dwarves he also assisted in the smithies and workshops, learning to forge metal, mainly to honor his patron god. 
His mother’s family had been a prestigious line of weapon smiths, and whilst Gerok was always going to be a cleric, he also learned much about the way of weaponry from his mother’s brothers, forging fine weapons to either be exported to the rest of Aelwynn or to be part of the monthly sacrifice of metalwork to Moradin.

Life was simple, and Gerok grew up to honor and respect his family, his ancestors and his God. 
He was made a cleric of Moradin at the age of 20, being sent out to other communities or with trading caravans to preach Moradin’s word, and help heal the sick in communities that lacked their own holy shrine.

Although a devout follower of Moradin, Gerok was always open to discuss his faith, especially with those who followed other faiths, especially those who followed gods of a more unaligned nature, such as Kord or Melora. However, this lack of fervor was noted by his superiors in the clergy, and he was chastised many times for what they saw as a lack of commitment to the faith, although his continued dedication to the faith never allowed the punishment to be too harsh, normally being sent to distant shrines for protracted periods to watch over Moradin’s flock, usually between the death of the old cleric and the appointment of his replacement

After spending over a decade in Lochcastle, helping tend the small shrine to Moradin there, Gerok returned to Kereg to wed, marrying Verska, a fellow cleric of his order. They lived together for almost 40 years, bringing up 7 children to become members of Moradin’s order (Although their youngest son ran away at 18) and rising to a respectable height within the Clerical order. 
However, at the age of 80 Gerok’s wife passed on after the community was infected with a miasma that the order theorized came from deep within the mines. Despite the cleric’s efforts many died, including Verska, who refused to treat her own declining health whilst others needed her aid. 

Gerok was deeply arrived by her death, and whilst he was happy that she had passed into Moradin’s hall was still desolate from the lose of his wife. After presiding over her burial ceremony he left to preside over a small community shrine on the coast of the Cold bay. Conditions were harsh, and life brutal for the people of this settlement, but Gerok endeavored to help wherever he could, from healing the sick and laying the dead to rest to help bring in the fisherman’s catch and sow the fields with rough barley. 

He lived in this self imposed for solitude for 16 years, seeing almost no-one from the outside world and spending his free time in prayer.
In this time he also had to fend of several raids from pirates that plagued the northern coasts. Whilst they usually avoided the small settlement they sometimes docked in plunder if they were running short of supplies. Then Gerok would take up his dusty mace, wielding it in anger against the raider’s skulls (or most usually their kneecaps). Whilst he presided there no villager ever lost their life in violence, a fact of which Gerok was very proud,

However, 21 years after his self imposed solitude something unexpected happened out of the blue to change Gerok’s life. Late one evening a villager ran up to the shrine, shouting for Gerok to come and help after finding a traveler collapsed in one of their fields, badly injured. When Gerok attended he found that it was his youngest daughter, herself a cleric of Moradin, who had received a deep gash in her shoulder and a blow to the head. 

After spending the night healing her injuries Gerok was finally able to revive his daughter from her unconscious state. However, what she had to say next was far from comforting. Apparently Kereg had been attacked, some sort of spell being cast in the mines to release ravenous beings on the town at night. They were almost as incorporeal as shadows, but could do massive harm to an individual even when armored, tearing at them with claws made of shadows. Most of the townspeople now hid in the temple of Moradin, the beings seemingly incapable of breaching the Dwarven god’s holy wards. They believed that only a senior cleric Moradin would the power to destroy the besiegers utterly, but most of the senior clergy in Kereg had left for Lochcastle on a pilgrimage and would not return for many weeks. Gerok, in his place of exile, was much closer, and so his daughter had volunteered to get the message to him

Gerok made his daughter comfortable, then took a Horse and set out armed only with travel rations, his old chainmail and his mace. Kereg was 4 days ride away, but the Dwarf rode hard, riding his horse into the ground and having to set of at a run, not stopping to sleep and eating on the move. 

At nightfall on the fourth day Gerok crested a rise, and saw Kereg lay before him. The buildings of both brick and wood had been cast down, with only a few remaining upright and most in ruin, almost indistinguishable from one another.

The temple, built into a nearby cliff could still be seen, and its lights still shone, singling that the defenders still held out within. Gerok made his way through the streets, his anger building as he saw the bodies, mutilated and discarded that lay in the street untended whilst carrion fed on their flesh. 

His rage built as he approached the temple, seeing the religious icons defaced by inhuman hands. He finally saw the shades, almost invisible against the gathering darkness, dancing about and cackling in a hideous language as they taunted the defenders huddling in the temple. 
Gerok even saw a pair of the shades taunting a wounded dwarf as he tried to drag himself into the safety of the temple. Finally they stopped taunting and moved in for the kill as he was a foot from the door, falling on him and pulling him apart as he screamed in agony. Gerok recognized him as he died as the brother of his wife, a headstrong younger dwarf who always acted without thinking. Gerok had never gotten on with him, but seeing him killed in such a brutal manner drove his rage beyond even hatred. 
The Shades hadn’t yet noticed him, but they would now. From within Gerok came an unearthly light as the wrath of Moradin spilled forth, the dwarf’s eyes glowing with a white light as the head of his mace was encased in radiance painful to look upon. He unleashed a thunderous bellow as he charged the shades, which turned suddenly to see the new threat.

All the weariness of the last 4 days was washed away in that golden light that shone from Gerok’s very soul. He struck the amassed enemies like a hammer strikes an anvil, his mace striking down to obliterate the shadowy forms about him, striping them of their substance as he struck, casting them back to whatever plain they came from. It was as if day had come in the middle of the night, and Gerok’s Devine wrath scattered the dark shades from in front of the temple, smiting many of them as he went. The beings fled, returning to the mines as Gerok scattered them. His charge finally ended before the great doors of the temple, which parted to show the stunned townsfolk regarding the divine apparition that appeared before them. Gerok only spoke three words to the onlookers, His voice booming in the quite night. 

“We must Fight.”

The people of Kereg gathered their weapons and charged after the shades, heading for the mines with a roar, their fear extinguished at the sight of Gerok channeling the might of Moradin. They fought fiercely through the dark mines. Their weapons, whilst not as strong as Gerok’s mace, still cause the creatures harm, and forced them back, deeper and deeper until they reached the source of the evil.

The people of Kereg finally entered a cavern where the last of the shades stood, surrounding a strange totem that stood at the caverns center, glowing with dark light. Surrounding it were three black robed sorcerers, all chanting in an unknown tongue. Here the Shades fought to the last defending the totem, and many townspeople were killed. However, the shades were finally banished, and Gerok charged in ahead of his people still shining with Moradin’s light. Without touching the sorcerers he struck the totem, which shattered with a scream that rent the ears to hear it. The sorcerers vanished in a puff of eldritch smoke, and the shades vanished where they stood, leaving the stunned dwarves to recover their senses and take stock.

As the totem died so did Moradin’s light, and the strength left the weary Gerok, who crashed into unconsciousness, dead to the world before he hit the floor. 
He spent the next 18 days unconscious, the villagers tending to him as they buried their dead and tried to rebuild their lives. On the 19th day Gerok awakened and was able to take stock. Many of the townspeople were dead, killed in the 10 days of the shade attacks or in the final fight in the mine. Among the dead were Gerok’s oldest son and daughter, both killed providing time for Gerok to reach the totem and destroy it.

The loss weighed heavily on Gerok, and he questioned many things, of how this could have happened and why he was not able to protect the ones he loved. When the clergy returned they offered a high ranking post in the priesthood to the cleric for his actions. However, Gerok felt he could not accept. A year after the battle he set out after the Sorcerers and bring them to justice, although the trial has now grown cold and he must search hard to find the perpetrators of the crime.

Gerok’s children in age order:
Akred-Deceased
Kirik
Vskma-Deceased
Tolrin
Losha
Garma
(Foeli) Disowned


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 15, 2011)

The background looks good.

I'll wait a couple more days for the last sheet (I have three) and then start.


----------



## Fifth Element (May 15, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> The background looks good.
> 
> I'll wait a couple more days for the last sheet (I have three) and then start.



Did you receive mine? I sent it a couple of days ago.


----------



## Goken100 (May 16, 2011)

Dice4Hire: Yeah I sent mine a few days ago too.  Send me a PM if it didn't come through.

Maddness: You can hide content using SBLOCK tags.  Here's the page that tells all about it along with every other bit if BBCode-Fu you could want: http://www.enworld.org/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## Goken100 (May 16, 2011)

I'm having a difficult time finding just the right picture for Qinik.  I'm looking for a white or gray-bearded wizard who embraces the stereotype but isn't really the aged omnipotent sage yet.  Almost all of the art I can find are of the latter variety.  The best I can find is here.  If anyone has any other good possibilities, I'd definitely appreciate it.

[sblock=Best Qinik pic I can find]





[/sblock]


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 16, 2011)

Fifth Element said:


> Did you receive mine? I sent it a couple of days ago.




I got 

Gerok
Valos
Qinik


----------



## Goken100 (May 16, 2011)

I think that's all you're going to get. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think walkingdad indicated that he would not be sending one because he has already posted everything in this thread. Copy and paste that and you're done.


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 17, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Do I have to made a pdf? I have no access to the Online CB, I just type the new stuff into the old summary.
> 
> All infos are already in my sheet. What else (excluding background) do you need?
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/5552718-post12.html




I see the sheet, but I do not see any background, and no name at all. 

AT least a name would be good.


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 17, 2011)

1st post going up soon.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/306038-aelwynn.html


----------



## Walking Dad (May 17, 2011)

Added the name to the sheet. Rest will follow after an important test I have in 9 hrs. Sorry.


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 20, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Added the name to the sheet. Rest will follow after an important test I have in 9 hrs. Sorry.




Join in as soon as you can.


----------



## Baileyborough (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd love to join in if you've room for me.
As I understand, you've got a Warlock, Wizard, Ranger and Fighter.

My ideas were either a Warforged Fighter, Goliath/Minotaur Warden, Human Monk or Halfling/Gnome Assassin. 

A lot of options there, I agree, but I'd like to make sure that you all are happy with another party member.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2011)

The ones currently posting are the wizard and the warlock (me), both ranged specialists. The wizard is a controller and the warlock (striker) has many controller-like powers. So we need a defender to stand behind or a leader who enhances and heals the group, if you want to look at covered and needed roles.


----------



## Baileyborough (Jun 15, 2011)

Right So....

[187]

6’4” 300lb Unaligned
Warforged,  Weaponmaster
Build: Brawling Fighter (MP2)
Fighter Option: Combat Agility (MP2)

Final Ability Scores
STR 19, CON 12, DEX 16, INT 11, WIS 11, CHA 8

Starting Ability Scores
STR 16, CON 12, DEX 16, INT 11, WIS 11, CHA 8


AC: 24  Fort: 21  Ref: 16  Will: 14
HP: 60  Surges: 11  Surge Value: 15

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +12, Endurance +12, Intimidate +9

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +6, Arcana +3, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Heal +3, History +3,
Insight +3, Nature +3, Perception +3, Religion +3, Stealth +6, Streetwise +2, Thievery +6

POWERS
-Basic Attack: Melee Basic Attack
-Basic Attack: Ranged Basic Attack
-Warforged Racial Power: Warforged Resolve
-Fighter Attack: Combat Challenge
-Combat Agility Power: Combat Agility
-Fighter Attack 1: Grappling Strike (MP2)
-Fighter Attack 1: Slash and Pummel (MP2)
-Fighter Attack 1: Bash and Pinion (MP2)
-Fighter Attack 1: Seize and Stab (MP2)
-Fighter Utility 2: Boundless Endurance (PHB)
-Fighter Attack 3: Precise Strike  (PHB)
-Fighter Attack 5: Bar Knuckled Rebuke (MP2)
-Fighter Utility 6: Ignore Weakness (HotFL)


FEATS
-Level 1: Inescapable Hold (MP2)
-Level 2: Warforged Tactics - +1 to melee attacks against an enemy that is adjacent to an ally (Eberron Players Guide)
-Level 4: Improved Warforged Resolve - +5 temporary HP when you use Warforged Resolve Racial Power (Eberron Players Guide)
-Level 6: Component Modification - for each Warforged Component you have, Warforged Resolve grants 1 extra HP to a max equal to CON modifier (Eberron Players Guide)

ITEMS
-Spiked Gauntlet x1 (AV1)
-Spiked Soles (Heroic Tier) x1   - Feet Slot. +5 bonus to Athletics checks for climbing.  Encounter Power: Immediate Reaction.  Trigger: You are hit by an effect that pushes, pulls or slides you.  Effect: You ignore the triggering forced movement. You are slowed till the start of your next turn. (Eberron Players Guide)
-Magic Scale Armour +2 x1  (PHB)
-Lightning Flail +2 x1  (PHB)


----------



## Baileyborough (Jun 15, 2011)

The unit known as [187] does not remember much of its functions. It remembers flashes of battlefields, corpses and people running from it, always running.
It surmises that it was used as a unit of its type was built to be used - an instrument of killing. 
748 days, 18 hours and 43 minutes in the past, it remembers standing over the corpse of a female human, its two small offspring shouting and crying at it. This is the clearest memory. It did not know what to do. The sense of purpose it had felt up to that point had suddenly gone, leaving.....awareness.
It walked from that building into the wilderness and has not stopped wandering since.
It stands 6'4", and weighs 300lbs. It is dark grey in colour, with a dark brown wood between its joints. It wears a form of scale armour and carries a well used flail. Its other hand is left empty, but it wears a spiked guantlet.
Thusfar it has survived wandering. It does not know what to do. It does not know where to go. It only knows that for the first time in its existence, it might be facing a new experience.
Fear.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello, hello. Sorry for not posting Tuesday, but have been a bit sick. Lets try with three people while I look for a 4th character, hopefully some kind of leader. 

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Welcome Baileyborough!*

Glad to have a new player, Baileyborough!  [187] sounds cool, plenty of plot hooks there. 

So in the story right now, we have been summoned by a local leader for a mission to retrieve a valuable magic scroll.  The scroll is connected to the pact the tieflings made in exchange for their tiefitude as well as a "Dragon Curse" which inflicted the land.  The curse affects those with draconic blood and had the effect of freeing the lands from their (somewhat waning) rule.

My character, Qinik, is a wizard who is dedicated to finding out more about the dragon curse and has become a scholar in that area, and is thus very interested in this quest.  (He has personal reasons.)  Qinik is a member of the Silver Society, a prominent adventuring company with strict rules of behavior but who are generally benevolent.

Your character might have been found by some members of the Silver Society.  They may have given you succor and invited you to join their ranks, offering you new purpose in the form of quests to aid people instead of just killing.  If you'd like, we could even say that it was Qinik you discovered [187] on one of his previous journeys, and that they have traveled together ever since.

What do you think?


----------



## Baileyborough (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the welcome. I like what you're suggesting, maybe we can take it in that direction. I'd like this to be you guys' first meeting with him. I have no major plans story wise. The ooly thing I want to follow is his utter despair, for lack of a better word, at having free will, and no purpose.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 17, 2011)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Kazun (Jun 22, 2011)

If you are still looking for a leader, I am interested. I am new to ENWorld, somewhat experienced with PbP, and decently experienced with 4e.

I propose Kilvin Deepseam, Dwarven Runepriest from Amonti. Character sheet will be forthcoming upon approval.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jun 23, 2011)

Kazun said:


> If you are still looking for a leader, I am interested. I am new to ENWorld, somewhat experienced with PbP, and decently experienced with 4e.
> 
> I propose Kilvin Deepseam, Dwarven Runepriest from Amonti. Character sheet will be forthcoming upon approval.




Sounds good. Send him in and we can get going.


----------



## Kazun (Jun 23, 2011)

Excellent. I'll be emailing you the sheet momentarily. Just picking gear.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jun 24, 2011)

I got it. Looks fine.


----------



## FourMonos (Jun 24, 2011)

I may be late to the party, but I thought I would see if you had room for anymore people.  Well, techinically one more person since I'm the one asking...

I'm leaning toward a dwarf rogue btw.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jun 25, 2011)

FourMonos said:


> I may be late to the party, but I thought I would see if you had room for anymore people.  Well, techinically one more person since I'm the one asking...
> 
> I'm leaning toward a dwarf rogue btw.




Yes, I think that is fine, but you can meet the group on the way. We gotta get going.


----------



## FourMonos (Jun 26, 2011)

After re-reading the background, I decided human made more sense. Since dwarves are rare and we already have one. At your leisure, enter "Tiqui" Hamosa, level 6 human rogue.

She's not the type who would go into a military outpost voluntarily...

[sblock=Ratiqui "Tiqui" Hamosa]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Ratiqui "Tiqui" Hamosa, level 6
Human, Rogue
Build: Trickster Rogue
Rogue Tactics: Artful Dodger
Rogue: Rogue Weapon Talent
FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 13, Dex 20, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 16.
STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 13, Dex 17, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 15.

AC: 21 Fort: 16 Reflex: 22 Will: 18
HP: 50 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 12

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +7, Stealth +13, Thievery +13, Acrobatics +14, Streetwise +11, Perception +8, Bluff +11
UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +3, Diplomacy +6, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +4, Heal +3, History +3, Insight +3, Intimidate +6, Nature +3, Religion +3

FEATS
Human: Action Surge (PH) +3 to attack rolls during any action you gain by spending an action point. 
Level 1: Backstabber (PH) sneak attack damage increased to d8's
Level 2: Two-Weapon Fighting (PH) +1 damage when using melee weapon in each hand.
Level 4: Melee Training (Dexterity): (PH2) 
Level 6: Cunning Stalker (HotFK) You gain combat advantage against enemies that have no creatures adjacent to them other than you.

POWERS
Rogue at-will 1: Clever Strike
Rogue at-will 1: Sly Flourish
Rogue encounter 1: Acrobat's Blade Trick
Rogue daily 1: Spinning Blade Leap
Rogue utility 2: Adaptable Flanker
Rogue encounter 3: Jumping Blade Assault
Rogue daily 5: Bloodbath
Rogue utility 6: Perfect Feint

ITEMS
lvl 10 item: Footpad's Friend Dagger +2
lvl 6 item: Iron Armbands of Power (heroic tier)
lvl 5 item: Amulet of Life +1
1000gp start: Magic Leather Armor +1, Acrobat Boots (heroic tier), Dagger (5), Backpack (empty), Disguise Kit, Glass Cutter, Sunrod (4), Thieves' Tools, Trail Rations (10)
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======

[/sblock]

History to come shortly, have to go to work...

Old character builder file
View attachment Ratiqui _Tiqui_ Hamosa.dnd4e


----------



## FourMonos (Jun 26, 2011)

[sblock=Background]
Ratiqui was orphaned at the age of 5. She has been told her parents were killed by bandits or the plague. At this point, she doesn't care. After their death, Ratiqui was sold into the service of a Tiefling Lord. She served as a house servant, chambermaid and laborer.

Ratiqui hated the tiefling with a vengence. He beat her at the slightest provocation. Instead of breaking her will, it made her even more defiant. Ratiqui tried to escape from the tiefling's manor many, many times. In fact, she became quite good at it. Unfortunately, the tiefling's master-at-arms, Jauke, was just as good at tracking her down and bringing her back. She actually started to like spending time with Jauke (even though she was usually in restraints), as he was funny and kind to her. Looking back, Ratiqui wonders if the real reason she ran away was so Jauke would come find her. She thought then that Jauke came to think of her as a daughter.

Ratiqui grew up fast in the tiefling manor. With her dark skin and hazel eyes, she became very pretty, very early. She found that with a tease and a flirt, she always got the best prices at market. The tiefling also found her maturation interesting.

She was 12 years old when he raped her.

When the tiefling strode from his bedchamber, proud of his conquest, Jauke quietly stepped up to him and stabbed him through the heart. From that moment on, Jauke and Ratiqui were on the run. They naturally gravitated to Aquis and the dark side of pleasure. The two of them became a natural duo who would supply services of protection, extortion, theivery and muscle to the highest bidder.

Under Jauke's tutelage, Ratiqui became a dangerous fighter, utilizing her quickness and agility as a weapon. She became his equal in combat ability and the two were never far apart.

However, the tiefling lords' memory is long and their reach far. One evening, when Ratiqui was prospecting a client, the agents of the tiefling lords tracked Jauke down, dragged him to the town square, and killed him.

Alone, Ratiqui seeks now to earn, loot or steal enough money to finally escape for good. She has money on the mind, but revenge in her heart.
[/sblock]

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jun 29, 2011)

FourMonos said:


> [sblock=Background]
> Ratiqui was orphaned at the age of 5. She has been told her parents were killed by bandits or the plague. At this point, she doesn't care. After their death, Ratiqui was sold into the service of a Tiefling Lord. She served as a house servant, chambermaid and laborer.
> 
> Ratiqui hated the tiefling with a vengence. He beat her at the slightest provocation. Instead of breaking her will, it made her even more defiant. Ratiqui tried to escape from the tiefling's manor many, many times. In fact, she became quite good at it. Unfortunately, the tiefling's master-at-arms, Jauke, was just as good at tracking her down and bringing her back. She actually started to like spending time with Jauke (even though she was usually in restraints), as he was funny and kind to her. Looking back, Ratiqui wonders if the real reason she ran away was so Jauke would come find her. She thought then that Jauke came to think of her as a daughter.
> ...




Well, it is pretty dark. Why would she join the good guys and work with the SIlvers to fight against evil?


----------



## FourMonos (Jun 29, 2011)

[MENTION=55066]Dice4Hire[/MENTION] Since the bad guys are the tieflings, yes she would be in.   Ratiqui would consider this "a job" but the real payoff for her would be in getting back at the Tieflings.


----------

